# Dunelm Mill Mopani bargains..



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

just thought i'd give a quick heads up on the bargains I picked up today @ dunelm mill. they have mopani bogwood 'ornaments' for sale @ £1.99...yes less than two quid...they are all different and plenty of them are well large enough for an adult beardie to lay on! will post pics in a while! link is here....

Buy Decorawood Ornament Online | | Dunelm Mill

they also do cracking 6 foot ivy for £3.59!!!!! :no1:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

ooo thanks for the heads up.


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

was pleased with these bits particularly...really smooth and stable and look great!


----------



## XtrmJosh (Nov 22, 2010)

It's Dunelm mill brand? Probably not safe for lizards until sterilised so clean it well!

Good find though! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice :2thumb: May have to pop down there at the weekend


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

I will dropping in dunelm on the way home. 

Thank you


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

XtrmJosh said:


> It's Dunelm mill brand? Probably not safe for lizards until sterilised so clean it well!
> 
> Good find though! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is no different from wood from any reptile shop or anywhere else for that mattor. All stores (reptile and otherwise) actually get the wood from the same source and then buy from different importers. 

I shall be off there later to see if there are any nice bits.

jay


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> it is no different from wood from any reptile shop or anywhere else for that mattor. All stores (reptile and otherwise) actually get the wood from the same source and then buy from different importers.
> 
> I shall be off there later to see if there are any nice bits.
> 
> jay


I can't see why they'd need cleaning either, unless they've been scented with perfume but I highly doubt it lol

All I can say is that that type of wood is prone to mould in humid vivs


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

we got ours from dunelm and week later went into a close by pet shop and in the reptile section they had this wood in there own bags for sale at £10.99


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

for anyone who's worried about using it i can confirm that it is perfectly safe, i've got 4 or 5 bits of it in my fish tank and everything is perfectly fine!

(i did boil the wood for a long time though, but purely to get rid of excess tannins to prevent the water looking like tar)


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Had a look in Dunelm last night. They had lots of smaller pieces and a few larger ones. I bought the biggest 5 for a total of £9.95. Bargain! 
The chap at the checkout said "Do you keep reptiles by any chance"? :2thumb:
Guess I wasn't the first one in there then.
A couple of them are really nice pieces. Very solid heavy wood. Just need to clean them up now, they have quite a bit of sand on them. Not sure how I will be able to boil them, don't have a pan big enough. Can I just bake them in the oven? Any ideas as to what temp I should put them in the oven at? I don't want to come back to charcoal.
Or what about that Milton Fluid stuff that they sterilise babies bottles would that be OK? 

Cheers.


----------

